

A billing system that doesn't suck (or, Why Floating Point Numbers Are Bad) - dodders
http://blog.plover.com/prog/Moonpig.html#fp-sucks

======
Gimpson
tl;dr

------
mikegrb
tl;dr

------
Ovid
tl;dr

------
mjd
tl;dr

------
drgenehack
tl;dr

------
Terr_
> In any event, the print here does not print the correct number of seconds.
> Instead it prints ME CAGO EN LA LECHE, which I have discovered is Spanish
> for “I shit in the milk”.

Dear long-ago author... If you're going to write a programming post about
potential bugs and unexpected pitfalls, _do not lie to your readers_ about the
"true behavior" in order to make an extremely lame joke.

This is doubly-true when you're talking about _perl_...

